# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Qeveria: Gradat shkencore do të shpërblehen financiarisht në administratë

## Albo

Berisha: Shperblim per gradat e masterat 

E Enjte, 28 Qershor 2007


Fatjona Mejdini

Qeveria ka vendosur te shperbleje financiarisht te gjithe ata punonjes te administrates te cilet disponojne edhe grada, tituj shkencore dhe mastera. Kryeministri Berisha theksoi dje gjate mbledhjes se Grupit parlamentar te PD-se, se ky shperblim vjen si domosdoshmeri per motivimin, rritjen e nivelit dhe cilesise ne korpusin e sherbimit civil.

"Keta punonjes jane te domosdoshem dhe ata duhet te perbejne korpusin e sherbimit civil, duhet te angazhohen edhe ne poste te tjera edhe jashte ketij sherbimi. Ne kete kuader, vendoset nje shtese per titujt shkencore, per titullin "Doktor Shkencash" po keshtu, per masterin pasuniversitar, te mbrojtur jashte apo brenda vendit, per asistent profesorin qe angazhohet ne administrate", deklaroi Berisha ne lidhje me projektin e ri qe pritet te miratohet nga qeveria. Sipas kreut te ekzekutivit, ky stimulim financiar vjen edhe per faktin se keta punonjes mund te zgjedhin te punojne ne institucione shkencore dhe akademike, duke qene se aty mund te gjejne nje trajtim me te mire, sesa ne administraten publike. 

"Ky hap qe bejme eshte jashtezakonisht i rendesishem. Intelektualet, ekspertet trajtohen per graden qe marrin ne universitetin ku punojne, por ata duhet te trajtohen per titujt edhe ne administraten ne te cilen vijne. Kjo behet ne kuadrin e investimeve ne burime njerezore, si investimi me i cmuar qe ne mund te bejme", theksoi Kryeministri Berisha, duke shtuar se ne lidhje me kete zgjidhje do te duhej nje bashkepunim i ngushte me institucionet akademike. Kohet e fundit qeveria po ndermerr disa nisma, te cilat kane te bejne me favorizime financiare per punonjesit me te perkushtuar dhe te shkolluar te administrates publike. Keto nisma financiare merren me qellimin e favorizimit te punonjesve, ne menyre qe te rritet rendimenti ne pune, por dhe per te parandaluar largimin e trurit nga vendi. 

Koha Jone

----------

